# What is this?



## g.fairchild (Jun 7, 2010)

We are a pain mgmt practice, not surgeons, but we had an instance where one of our Docs did what I believe to be a "repair" of a wound from a previous pump implant.

Would anyone more familiar be able to tell me if this is actually a repair, or a debridement (or qualifies as an I&D)........

"...Following sterile draping of the patient the area of the back wound was explored. The dehiscence was found to be very superficial in nature. The deep suture line was completely in tact. There were no signs of purulence, edema, or any signs of infection. A culture was taken and sent off. Following this both lateral edges of the incision were excised exposing clean tissue. These were then undermined slightly. Then 1.5 liters of double antibiotic solution was used to irrigate the wound using a Stryker power irrigator. Following this the incision was closed using three interrrupted mattress sutures followed by a series of interrupted simple sutures. The wound edges were approximated cleanly.Steri-strips were placed over the wound to further reinforce, and the wound was dressed in the sterile fashion....."

Thank you so much for the assistance....


----------



## gost (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds like treatment of suiperficial wound dehiscence, 12020.


----------



## g.fairchild (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for the assistance.


----------

